# Dorper and dalmation fans... & anybody who wants to see something cute



## SheepGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

My mom sent me this link in an email... http://www.wtop.com/681/2987498/Dynamic-Duo


----------



## RemudaOne (Aug 10, 2012)

Very cute . Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 10, 2012)

awwww...that was cute   What an awesome coloured little lamb!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 10, 2012)

Coloured? You're not from around here are you? lol


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Aug 10, 2012)

RemudaOne said:
			
		

> Very cute . Thanks for sharing!


X2


----------



## flemish lops (Aug 11, 2012)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> RemudaOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3


----------

